# How much should I expect to pay for a show cocker spaniel?



## Guest (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi i was wondering if anyone could tell me how much I should expect to pay on average for a show cocker spaniel in the south of England? I'm looking into getting one as a pet.


----------



## bumbarrel (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't know the average but my show Cocker 3 years ago cost £825.

He was from Wiltshire. Parents had relevant tests - make sure you get a puppy from health TESTED stock.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2020)

bumbarrel said:


> I don't know the average but my show Cocker 3 years ago cost £825.
> 
> He was from Wiltshire. Parents had relevant tests - make sure you get a puppy from health TESTED stock.


Thanks. I will make sure I buy from a reputable breeder whose has done all the health tests relevant to the breed and that they are kennel club registered. I made the mistake years ago of getting a Norwegian forest cat from a woman who claimed ishe ran a rescue centre from her home and was a registered msine coon breeder. She said t had been spayed and vaccinated and was one years old when I got there the cat seemed very scared hid and had what she said was dirt around the eyes she told me that she hadn't been able to vaccinate or spay her and that she wanted £50 for her I felt sorry for the poor cat and decided to take her on when I took her to the vets she had cat flu needed all her teeth out weigh ins where she was underweight had a hernia and was six years old. The back yard breeder in question has a blog written about her nd is well known on maine coon forums and my experience with her has put me off unregistered breeders for life.


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

I paid £850 a couple of years ago in North Scotland.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Can't do a link but if you contact the club they should be able to suggest breeders of show cockers for you.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Looking at Pets4homes, prices for KC registered show type Cockers are in the price range £1000-£1500. Ones without KC paperwork and/or working Cockers are cheaper.

This is in Yorkshire, so prices may vary in your area


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I'm in the south. Search reputable sites such as the KC site and Champdogs and a nicely bred, health tested, show style KC registered Cocker Spaniel should set you back around £900 to £1100. In fact £850 should still get you a pet line Cocker. *If you pay more then expect more* - a show line pedigree with winners marked/special recommendations/FT champions etc etc.

Do not think that a higher price equates to a better breeder/puppy - unless bred with credentials it never does. It just means the breeder wants to make more money!

J


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2020)

Hi all the cocker spaniel breeders near me say they are available for family homes I'm single and live on my own although I do have family members who dont live with me that are dog lovers. My question to breeders or people who show their dogs is this do I ask if I can go on a puppy waiting list or save myself the bother? I had to travel a long way to get my Abyssinian as all the local registered breeders wanted them to go to family homes with children.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Breeders may advertise that their pups are* suitable *for family homes but that doesn't mean they *only *want them to go to family homes. I can't see why they would. I actually prefer that my pups go to families without children! Contact any/all the breeders you like and explain about yourself and what you can offer one of their dogs. As a single person however you will have to be able to give guidance as to how you will manage having a dog if you work for instance - what provision you may make for the dog etc and how you will manage the puppy months. Tell them you have family nearby etc. But yes, if you have found a good breeder then go on a waiting list if you can.

J


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2020)

Thanks for the advice.I work part time but plan to take time of until the puppy is settled in my father who is retired lives nearby and he will be more than happy to look after the puppy when I go back to work or if I go out for long periods. he has four friendly kennel club registered labradors and had a couple of litters himself ten years ago but didnt show. I will mention that and that I can afford vaccinations and insurance or any other costs if asked.


----------

